# Be Quiet! Pure Case 600 window



## DG793 (22. März 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe mir jetzt einen neuen PC zusammengestellt und folgendes Problem.
Ich habe diesen CPU Kühler installiert:
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

Aus irgendeinem Grund jedoch dreht er nicht. :/
Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob ich vielleicht irgendetwas falsch angeschlossen habe.
Die Lüftersteuerung des Case habe ich standardmäßig so gelassen. Das SATA Kabel für die Lüftersteuerung habe ich entsprechend an einen freien Platz angeschlossen.
Die Gehäuse Lüter funktionieren auch alle.
Den 4-Pin CPU Fan Anschluss habe ich entsprechend am Mainboard angebracht. Daran ist ebenfalls noch ein anderer Anschluss dran, wo ich aber keine Ahnung habe wo der reinkommt. In der Anleitung steht auch nix davon. Deswegen hab ich ihn erstmal weg gelassen. (Könnte es daran liegen?)
Ansonsten hab ich wirklich keine Ahnung woran es sonst noch liegen könnte. Hat eventuell jemand Erfahrung mit der Kombination oder erkennt jemand den Fehler?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

PS: Falls ich im falschen Forum sein sollte, tut mir leid.


----------



## claster17 (23. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinst du den rechten Anschluss, der vom Stecker weggeht? Das eine Buchse, um einen zweiten Lüfter daran anzuschließen.

Schon den Lüfter an einem anderen Anschluss getestet?


----------



## DG793 (23. März 2018)

Ja hab ich, da tut sich auch nix.
Und ja genau das Kabel meinte ich. Aber daran kanns ja dann auch nicht liegen.

Ich habe jetzt sogar den Ventilator abgemacht und an ein anderes Motherboard angeschlossen, wo ich weiß dass der CPU Lüfter definitiv funktioniert.
Er  dreht sich auch nicht. Das war zwar nur das Frontteil, also nicht der ganze Kühler. Aber der müsste sich doch dann eigentlich trotzdem drehen oder?

Denkt Ihr das der Kaputt ist?  Oder könnte es noch irgendwas anderes sein ...


----------



## claster17 (23. März 2018)

Könnte ein defekter Lüfter sein, wenn der sich nirgendwo dreht. Einfach Umtauschen.


----------

